# Chorizo & Egg Breakfast Fattie QVIEW



## thunderdome (May 14, 2010)

A co-worker gave me a good sized golden barrel cactus and his only request was a Fattie in exchange.

I asked what he wanted in it, and he just said “surprise me”. So I went with a chorizo, egg, potato, cheese, and ham. My dad let me use his Fattie Piston for it’s debut trial. Since I was goin to the trouble, I decided to make myself one as well. The following scenes took place between 5 pm – 8 pm last Saturday.

*Smoker:* UDS
*Temps:* 240-260
*Fuel:* Kingsford Competition w/ Apple Wood Chunks (70/30)
*Time:* 3 hours


*Mrs. TD cooking up the Chorizo and hash browns*




*Used some store bought diced ham for this one*



*With the eggs mixed in*



*Here’s the fattie piston my Dad made (Craiger)*



*Flattened out the O.G. Bob Evans and put in the freezer for 20 mins to stiffen up a bit, then sliced the bag up the sides*



*Laid out some cheese, and used the piston full of the goods to lay on top. Worked like a charm*



*Rolled up a fatty*



*Bacon weave #1*



*Bacon Weave #2*


----------



## thunderdome (May 14, 2010)

*Used Cowgirls diagonal overlay this time. Looked pretty cool*



*UDS Shot*



*Coming along*



*After about 3 hours on the Drum*




*Sliced up the next day*


----------



## scarbelly (May 14, 2010)

That is one great lookin fattie - congrats - Chorizo and eggs are two of my favorite ingredients in a fattie for sure


----------



## realtorterry (May 14, 2010)

well done there TD.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





just for the crispy bacon


----------



## treegje (May 14, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## thunderdome (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## meateater (May 14, 2010)

Now your smoking. Great looking fattie.


----------



## petesque (May 14, 2010)

Wow. How was the piston made? I wasn't hungry till I read this.


----------



## shhaker (May 14, 2010)

awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





makes me want a piston!! is that 1 1/2" pipe?


----------



## cowgirl (May 15, 2010)

Great looking piston, weave and fatties!!


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

Great looking fatties.  I love that diagonal weave.  I will get it one day.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2010)

Excellent ! ------------>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (May 15, 2010)

Yes now thats one fine looking fattie you have there. There's just saomething about those fattie pistons, their just super round and too perfect for me.


----------



## craiger (May 15, 2010)

Cowgirls link showed me how to make it
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=Piston
No, its 2" pipe

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2010)

Congrats on the Breakfast of Champions. Points to you my friend.


----------



## wildflower (May 16, 2010)

More Please


----------

